# Ground Control Coil overs



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with the ground control coil overs? Is the ride quality good as well as quality?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*The best.*

Their suppose to be the best adjustables for our cars. Or most cars. They use Eibach springs with chosen spring rates. And make sure you get the right spring rate because if you don't it will suck for a daily driver. I don't know what people use...isn't it like 280 front 300 rear? Something like that. I don't have personal experience with GC's, I got Dropzone's for mine. I shoulda got GC's, but they aren't exactly in my budget right now. My ride won't suck but it won't be as good as GC's would be. And make sure either 1) Your stock shocks and struts are in good shape (Not exactly recommended, but IF you need to re-use) or 2)...GC's and KYB AGX's are supposidly the best suspension set-up without spending over a thousand dollars. I would tell you to search but I've kind of been on your ass the past few posts. Sorry about that. Hope this helps. The best I've seen GC's go for is like 380...that is the main reason I bought Dropzone's. You get what you pay for they say, but I can't really tell you how they ride since I don't have them on yet.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

read this: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Its cool*

Yo thanks for the help.....dont worry about before its cool. Us Sentra boyz gotta stick together. Honda...there the real enemy...


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

i have the ground controls on my 94 sentra 4door and have 17 inch wheels and no problems.later


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

> Does anyone have any experience with the ground control coil overs? Is the ride quality good as well as quality?



The product quality is excellent. Eibach ERS springs, aircraft grade perches/collars, etc. Although the o-rings they include to keep the collars from rattling against the strut body could be a little beefier (any install that will eventually produce "quiet" GC suspension will include not only those o-rings but judicious use of duct-tape and rtv sealant...)

Ride quality- depends upon your spring rates, ride heights, corner weights, and strut selection. Let it be noted that these products are really NOT for use with stock (or pretty much any kind of non adjustable) struts. Also let it be noted that these cars shouldn't be dropped much more than an inch via any means unless you plan to ride around on the bump-stops all day.

My B13 SE-R has KYB AGX adjustables and GC's in 325#f/275# rear. I would've gone higher on the spring rates but I have big swaybars on the car and it's still a dual-duty machine. With the struts on "2 of 4" in the front and "5 of 8" stiffness settings in the rear for normal street use, the car is firm but not uncomfortable on 99% of the roads I have found. Not bouncy at all, just firm... and very fun around corners. 

Hope that helps,

Jon
http://www.get-fast.net/93ser.html



Jon


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Ground Controls*

I'm not sure if we are talking about advanced designs or not, but I just ordered a set for my 91 se-r. The price is quite high, workingout to be about 575.00 complete per corner. They told me about a month on delivery. I plan to run 400lb front and 325lb rear to start with. I just got this car and it will be bilt to run STS solo2. If anyone knows where I can get a good quality rear adjustable swaybar let me know. Thanks
As far as quality they are the best double adjustable strut for the money.I will let you how they feel in about a month.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

> If anyone knows where I can get a good quality rear adjustable swaybar let me know.



http://www.progressauto.com has the current production version of the old NuTech three-way-adjustable rear swaybar for B13's. Not sure about the current version but the old version is awesome - best "bang for the buck" mod I ever put on my SE-R, actually. 

Hope that helps,

Jon
http://www.get-fast.net/93ser.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

> I plan to run 400lb front and 325lb rear to start with. I just got this car and it will be bilt to run STS solo2.



Sounds like soft spring rates, especially in the rear. Prepare for lots of big expenses (Quaife LSD and Falken Azenis on some very very light 15x7's particuarly) if you are going to keep up with the front runners in STS. Around here we have several national champions and/or national-front-runners, which means I get my ass handed to me all the time. 

Jon
93 SE-R, DSP if I'm feeling rich and STS if I'm feeling broke


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Spring rates*

What spring rates would you sugest?
Who are you talking about when you say nationally competive drivers, and what cars are you up against? Also what is your car setup? I have driven an RS for the last two years and feel that the SE-R could be competitive . Any input you would like to give will be taken into consideration. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

> What spring rates would you sugest?



Depends on strut and swaybar choices, and if it's gonna be a street car anymore or not. At least 400/300, maybe as high as 500/400. 




> Who are you talking about when you say nationally competive drivers, and what cars are you up against?



Richard West in his $40k+ Subaru 2.5RS is the first one who comes to mind. He's very quick, as is the car. Another local nemesis is Courtney Cormier in his Neon. Again a very fast driver. There are others around, but I don't follow Nationals as much as I should.

Also- FWIW, I don't autocross much because I prefer road course events, so I know I'm out of practice, but it's not uncommon for Richard to beat me by 3-4 seconds at any one of the handful of events I might attend in any given season.




> Also what is your car setup? I have driven an RS for the last two years and feel that the SE-R could be competitive .



Setup is at http://www.get-fast.net/93ser.html ... right now the car is in need of some Azenis and a Quaife. Suspension feels ok and power is adequate, but I need traction and grip. 

I don't know if the SE-R could be nationally competitive and I'm really not the right guy to ask for a qualified opinion. All I was trying to say above is that there are plenty of folks with big budgets and years of experience who have come to STS and done very well. I just autocross for fun occasionally but it still hurts sometimes to get whooped so badly. 

Just my opinion as always,

Jon


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I looked at your site and the car sounds good, but also not even close to legal for STS. The Kosei's look good on the car. I had'nt seen any on yet . Mine should be here this week. White K1's on white car, hopefully it won't look to rice. If you haven't run the Falkens yet , the turnin is not the best but once they hookup there very nice. Almost like race tire feel. Good luck in your NASA events. I would also like to run a few myself. The closest track for me is Las Vagas. Keep raceing!!


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for the link MYOUNG this is info I have been e-mailing vendors for and get no response...once again thanks!


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

anybody know how much the kyb agx's go for?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

> I looked at your site and the car sounds good, but also not even close to legal for STS. The Kosei's look good on the car. I had'nt seen any on yet .



Well it's "locally legal" anyway.  

Here is a pic of the 15x7 silver Koseis on the car from a couple weeks ago (note the car is fully cranked in this pic, how's this for minimal body roll):











And here is one of my old '91 on display with 16" silver Koseis:











And another with the bling-bling 16's:











PS- good luck! Keep us posted, it's always nice to see someone serious about SE-R corner-carving. 

Jon


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Kosei's*

The car looks good on the 16's. I would consider a set for daily driving, but the roads out here suck and I know I'd bend a wheel. Just got my K1's on yesterday with a set of Azeina's. The car is still on stock suspension and feels so much better already, I had to take a run up one of our local canyons this morning. Feels good! The car should be incredible when the suspension is done. I know I said the falcons turnin was not so great but it feels better on the sentra than it ever did in my subie. I think with the right alignment and camber they will be good. Thanks again for all the help guys! SE-R wins nationals in 2003!


----------

